# Lady's New Maltese TuTu!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually, it's a ruffled vest, not a tutu. It's from Prissy Paws Fashions.

Don't you love it? 

You can see the fabric better in the other picture. It's so cute! 

Tutus make Lady so sassy! She was prancing around which is why it's an "in motion" picture!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marj -- Lady looks like such a...lady.:wub::wub: She just looks so poised and perfect in that vest. I really think it's tutu worthy. And of course she's got the perfect bow to round out the picture. Just beautiful. (sigh)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love it! I ordered a ruffled vest from Prissy Paws. We're supposed to attend a meetup with a puppy prom theme. I hope we won't be out of town.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, it's times like these I wish I had a little girl too!!! She looks so pretty in that!:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lady you are so pretty, and your mommy makes the prettiest matching bows!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG she looks adorable...you go Lady girl


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lady, yuo look so stylish and beautiful today:wub::wub:


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Lady is working that tutu!!! She looks so cute in it.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how gorgeous! Perfect for Miss Lady! :wub: And I love the matching bow! :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lady, you look so pretty in your vest!! Your Mommy takes such good care of you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, Lady looks beautiful. She is looking so young and prissy these days. I love the little ruffled vest/dress.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just can't believe how great she looks. She has definitely found the "Fountain of Youth" -- and sassy to boot. You can't beat that!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

lady looks gorgeous in her ruffled vest!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I totall LOVE it ^_^ looks great and Lady - oh my, I wanna just shower that face with kisses 

hugs
Kat


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She looks so cute! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Miss Lady looks beautiful!!!:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I love it! Lady looks super adorable! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cute little vest/dress, Miss Lady looks beautiful.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lady does look sassy! It's so precious on her!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I love it!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Miss Lady, in that outfit, you look like a doll:chili:......so adorable!!! Mommy knows how to dress you and get that bow to match!!! Uptown Girl is what you are!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She looks fantastic!!!! She must have known it was "new" and needed to be pranced around! Thanks for sharing! Very very Cute indeed!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Lady is adorable in her new dress! I love it! Absolutely darling. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks absolutely beautiful. I think you need to take her out so she can show off how gorgeous she is in her new dress.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj, i can't believe how good lady looks, she sure doesn't look her age. Love the harness dress, especially the fabric. So tell me how many dresses does Lady own? Bet she has more clothes then my girls and me:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marj, i can't believe how good lady looks, she sure doesn't look her age. Love the harness dress, especially the fabric. So tell me how many dresses does Lady own? Bet she has more clothes then my girls and me:HistericalSmiley:


Paula, I've lost count. :brownbag:

She has more clothes than she could ever possibly wear. I get into trouble because I trade bows for clothes a lot with my friends who have online boutiques.

I really need to sell some of her clothes, but I can't bear too. I love them all!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Lady looks so pretty in her tutu Marj. In another thread you mentioned her age and I was in shock, I thought Lady was 3 or 4 !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, you and Lady "win". No one could ever possibly have as many clothes as she does!!! I gave up trying long ago, LOL...

I can't get over how good the girl looks. She's got more lives that a cat.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lady looks wonderful in her tutu harness :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lady looks stunning in her tutu vest. Is it reversible or does it come with a little jacket too? The first pic shows all pink but the second shows denim on top.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Johita said:


> Lady looks stunning in her tutu vest. Is it reversible or does it come with a little jacket too? The first pic shows all pink but the second shows denim on top.


Those are two different styles of dresses from Prissy Paws with the Maltese fabric. You couldn't see how cute the fabric was when the dress was on Lady!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She looks fabulous and of course such a pretty.....Lady !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lady looks absolutely stunning, Marj! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lady looks 10 years younger! She is such a pretty girl! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Lady is a total maltese princess . . she looks gorgeous as always in her outfit and matching bow :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that is gorgeous! She looks so sweet, thanks fo sharing!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how cute is that ! lady looks adorable , n ooo so girly !


----------

